# Internal Server Error?



## Amnesia_180 (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm receiving an internal server error at http://dan-taylor.co.uk/enter/

Any ideas why?

Thanks!
Amnesia


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

Do you run scripts on your site? could you possibly attach the server error log which it says may contain information it it? This whole error 500 is the most non descript web error i can think of!!


----------



## Amnesia_180 (Jul 2, 2004)

How can I get an error log?


----------



## Amnesia_180 (Jul 2, 2004)

Here is the error log:


```
[Thu Sep 20 00:00:06 2007] [alert] [client 66.249.65.199] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Thu Sep 20 00:00:06 2007] [alert] [client 66.249.65.199] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:57:26 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:57:26 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:57:24 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:57:24 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:56:00 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:56:00 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:54:14 2007] [alert] [client 87.106.73.12] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:54:14 2007] [alert] [client 87.106.73.12] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:49:46 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:49:46 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:48:56 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:48:56 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:48:32 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/_private/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:48:32 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/_vti_txt/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:48:32 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/_vti_bin/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:48:32 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/_vti_log/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:48:32 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/_vti_cnf/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:48:32 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/_vti_pvt/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:48:28 2007] [error] [client 90.197.255.164] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/favicon.ico
[Wed Sep 19 23:48:28 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/_private/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:48:28 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/_vti_txt/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:48:28 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/_vti_bin/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:48:28 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/_vti_log/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:48:28 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/_vti_cnf/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:48:28 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/_vti_pvt/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:47:17 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:47:17 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:45:15 2007] [alert] [client 208.80.193.31] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:45:15 2007] [alert] [client 208.80.193.31] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:25:27 2007] [alert] [client 196.15.233.201] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration, referer: [url]http://www.dan-taylor.co.uk/main/index.php[/url]
[Wed Sep 19 23:25:27 2007] [alert] [client 196.15.233.201] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration, referer: [url]http://www.dan-taylor.co.uk/main/index.php[/url]
[Wed Sep 19 23:18:07 2007] [alert] [client 74.6.25.113] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 23:18:07 2007] [alert] [client 74.6.25.113] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 22:53:27 2007] [alert] [client 79.72.31.95] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration, referer: [url]http://www.techsupportforum.com/design-forum/web-design-programming/182674-internal-server-error.html[/url]
[Wed Sep 19 22:53:27 2007] [alert] [client 79.72.31.95] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration, referer: [url]http://www.techsupportforum.com/design-forum/web-design-programming/182674-internal-server-error.html[/url]
[Wed Sep 19 22:53:12 2007] [alert] [client 79.72.31.95] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration, referer: [url]http://dan-taylor.co.uk/enter/[/url]
[Wed Sep 19 22:53:12 2007] [alert] [client 79.72.31.95] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration, referer: [url]http://dan-taylor.co.uk/enter/[/url]
[Wed Sep 19 22:53:12 2007] [alert] [client 79.72.31.95] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration, referer: [url]http://www.techsupportforum.com/design-forum/web-design-programming/182674-internal-server-error.html[/url]
[Wed Sep 19 22:53:12 2007] [alert] [client 79.72.31.95] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration, referer: [url]http://www.techsupportforum.com/design-forum/web-design-programming/182674-internal-server-error.html[/url]
[Wed Sep 19 22:52:50 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 22:52:50 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'AuthGroupFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 22:15:23 2007] [error] [client 74.6.23.100] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/robots.txt
[Wed Sep 19 21:52:49 2007] [error] [client 81.155.84.143] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/500.shtml, referer: [url]http://dan-taylor.co.uk/enter/[/url]
[Wed Sep 19 21:52:49 2007] [alert] [client 81.155.84.143] /home/dandan/public_html/enter/.htaccess: Invalid command 'SecFilterEngine', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration, referer: [url]http://dan-taylor.co.uk/enter/[/url]
[Wed Sep 19 21:52:06 2007] [error] [client 81.155.84.143] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/500.shtml
[Wed Sep 19 21:52:06 2007] [alert] [client 81.155.84.143] /home/dandan/public_html/enter/.htaccess: Invalid command 'SecFilterEngine', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 21:51:28 2007] [error] [client 90.197.255.164] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/500.shtml
[Wed Sep 19 21:51:28 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/enter/.htaccess: Invalid command 'SecFilterEngine', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 21:51:16 2007] [error] [client 81.155.84.143] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/500.shtml
[Wed Sep 19 21:51:16 2007] [alert] [client 81.155.84.143] /home/dandan/public_html/enter/.htaccess: Invalid command 'SecFilterEngine', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 21:48:38 2007] [error] [client 81.155.84.143] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/favicon.ico
[Wed Sep 19 21:48:37 2007] [error] [client 81.155.84.143] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/500.shtml
[Wed Sep 19 21:48:37 2007] [alert] [client 81.155.84.143] /home/dandan/public_html/enter/.htaccess: Invalid command 'SecFilterEngine', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 21:47:19 2007] [error] [client 90.197.255.164] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/500.shtml
[Wed Sep 19 21:47:19 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/enter/.htaccess: Invalid command 'SecFilterEngine', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 21:45:24 2007] [error] [client 90.197.255.164] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/favicon.ico
[Wed Sep 19 21:45:24 2007] [error] [client 90.197.255.164] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/500.shtml
[Wed Sep 19 21:45:24 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/enter/.htaccess: Invalid command 'SecFilterEngine', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 21:44:36 2007] [error] [client 90.197.255.164] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/500.shtml
[Wed Sep 19 21:44:36 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/enter/.htaccess: Invalid command 'SecFilterEngine', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 21:44:18 2007] [error] [client 65.55.212.138] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/tattoos/IMG_20991.jpg
[Wed Sep 19 21:44:18 2007] [error] [client 65.55.212.138] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/tattoos/DSCF0335.jpg
[Wed Sep 19 21:44:18 2007] [error] [client 65.55.212.138] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/tattoos/DSCF03351.jpg
[Wed Sep 19 21:44:17 2007] [error] [client 65.55.212.138] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/tattoos/IMG_21031.jpg
[Wed Sep 19 21:42:41 2007] [error] [client 90.197.255.164] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/500.shtml
[Wed Sep 19 21:42:41 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/enter/.htaccess: Invalid command 'SecFilterEngine', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 21:39:10 2007] [error] [client 90.197.255.164] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/500.shtml
[Wed Sep 19 21:39:10 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/enter/.htaccess: Invalid command 'SecFilterEngine', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 21:25:58 2007] [error] [client 24.2.57.125] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/500.shtml
[Wed Sep 19 21:25:58 2007] [alert] [client 24.2.57.125] /home/dandan/public_html/enter/.htaccess: Invalid command 'SecFilterEngine', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 21:25:50 2007] [error] [client 24.2.57.125] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/500.shtml, referer: [url]http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=364095[/url]
[Wed Sep 19 21:25:50 2007] [alert] [client 24.2.57.125] /home/dandan/public_html/enter/.htaccess: Invalid command 'SecFilterEngine', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration, referer: [url]http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=364095[/url]
[Wed Sep 19 21:13:39 2007] [error] [client 90.197.255.164] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/500.shtml
[Wed Sep 19 21:13:39 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/enter/.htaccess: Invalid command 'SecFilterEngine', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 20:26:41 2007] [error] [client 68.142.212.214] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/robots.txt
[Wed Sep 19 19:27:00 2007] [error] [client 90.197.255.164] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/500.shtml
[Wed Sep 19 19:27:00 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/enter/.htaccess: Invalid command 'SecFilterEngine', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 19:23:34 2007] [error] [client 86.144.238.194] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/500.shtml
[Wed Sep 19 19:23:34 2007] [alert] [client 86.144.238.194] /home/dandan/public_html/enter/.htaccess: Invalid command 'SecFilterEngine', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 19:23:27 2007] [error] [client 86.144.238.194] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/500.shtml
[Wed Sep 19 19:23:27 2007] [alert] [client 86.144.238.194] /home/dandan/public_html/enter/.htaccess: Invalid command 'SecFilterEngine', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 19:20:07 2007] [error] [client 90.197.255.164] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/500.shtml
[Wed Sep 19 19:20:07 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/enter/.htaccess: Invalid command 'SecFilterEngine', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 19:20:02 2007] [error] [client 90.197.255.164] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/500.shtml
[Wed Sep 19 19:20:02 2007] [alert] [client 90.197.255.164] /home/dandan/public_html/enter/.htaccess: Invalid command 'SecFilterEngine', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 18:33:17 2007] [error] [client 65.55.212.138] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/robots.txt
[Wed Sep 19 18:10:46 2007] [error] [client 74.6.19.162] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/500.shtml
[Wed Sep 19 18:10:46 2007] [alert] [client 74.6.19.162] /home/dandan/public_html/enter/.htaccess: Invalid command 'SecFilterEngine', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
[Wed Sep 19 17:43:47 2007] [error] [client 65.55.212.138] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/robots.txt
[Wed Sep 19 17:02:37 2007] [error] [client 74.6.19.70] File does not exist: /home/dandan/public_html/robots.txt
```


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

Hmmm, as the log suggests maybe the things bringing up invalid command errors could be the problem. Check that "SecFilterEngine" and "AuthGroupFile" are both spelt the same in every context where they are invoked, its looks like it could be literally a spelling mistake?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

The site is working now


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

Thats the thing with error 500's, so random


----------

